# Mahi out of Destin... How far/where



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

I am seeing about 2/3rds of the charter boats coming back into harbor with dolphin..... can I get some guidance on going out and chasing them? how far out/ lures and bait? I am out of Destin and can get ballyhoo for bait. Thanks.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Going to watch this thread, curious myself.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

how long are the trips if short 4 to 6 hour at the most 15 miles and more than likely within 8 if longer 10 or 12 hour they may be out 20 to 40 miles most are caught live baiting for kings or on a fly line bottom fishing no need for ballyhoo just have some good liveies


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

So straight toward the edge?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Not to over simplify the answer; but, in the past when I knew they were out there, I would just pull out of Destin Pass and go due South as far as I was comfortable or until I found a good grass line. If everybody is bringing them in, they probably aren't that far.....20 miles or less.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

What's the killer bait around weed lines to get them Mahi?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> What's the killer bait around weed lines to get them Mahi?


For casting: Cigar minnows or Ballyhoo if larger fish are around. Have plenty of chum chunks cut up before you leave so that somebody, in the boat, can keep them interested. 

Pompano type jigs are good for small Chickens.


----------



## bdharris (Jul 26, 2012)

i was out at the bridge rubble in destin which is about 5 miles out wed and caugh one in about 45 mins just trolling


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Funny thing about fish with fins, they can swim to anywhere they want to go!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Going out tomorrow morning I'll let you guys know how it goes

...scratch that just checked the weather 80% chance of storms gonna check it Wednesday


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll be going out Tuesday and will report if I find any. It's been a few weeks since I was down to Destin last. We struggled with the exception of a few kings, snapper, and Bonita. I'm hoping this trip will be better. I would love to find a big weed line.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I caught a chicken dolphin trolling a duster in front of perdido pass Saturday afternoon if that helps any


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw lightly scattered grass at the edge Saturday . Caught nothing there .


----------



## wolfs den (Nov 17, 2010)

I fished on thursday out of Destin and had mahi jumping 3 miles outside of the pass.. caught 2 in the 5 lb range and picked up a 40lb wahoo in 80 feet.. eveything seems to be in close with this clean water push right now.. Easy on the gas bill!


----------



## Salty Dawg II (Aug 15, 2014)

Had to cancel our trip so no report guys. I had a buddy of mine go out on Sunday. They just trolled close and landed 10 kings & 3 Bonita. Nothing else. They were gonna go deep but had trouble finding bait.


----------

